# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  DONIRAJMO SVI ZAJEDNO MALE BENKICE U NAŠA RODILIŠTA

## tri ribice

http://www.baby.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=317
Ideja je za svaku pohvalu jer nije bas lijep prizor gledati nase najdraze cim se rode u poderanoj odjeci.Vecina nas ima doma male benkice koje uopce ne koristimo(jer koristimo bodice)a nasa rodilista ih ocajno trebaju.
Ja sam prije par dana neke poslala al sam skupila jos par od frendica pa cu uskoro ponovo slati.molim da napisete ako su u vasem rodilistu benkice u ocajnom stanju pa da bude slijedece na listi.

----------


## tri ribice

ni komenrar :?

----------


## Roza

Ja sam sve svoje benkice već poslala u petrovu na odjel carkih rezova. Pošto znam osoblje tamo, znam i kakva je situacija (katastrofalna!). Pelena imaju dovoljno, ali benkica dobe točno onoliko koliko imaju beba. I onda kad se neki bebač pobljucka -nastaje pravi problem.

----------


## ninaXY

Meni nije jasno zašto donirati benkice, a ne bodyje? Val je u rodilištu zadnjih par dana bio u bodyju, i osim  što je to meni bilo puuuno lakše nego manevrirati s njim u onim benkicama koje su se stalno dizale i raspadale, i sestre su komentirale kako im je to puno zgodnije.

----------


## petarpan

*nina* si otvorila link i pročitala?
i body-benkice i klasične benkice

----------


## tri ribice

babice preferiraju benkice jer im je puno brze obuci benkice vec bodic ali koliko sam shvatila mogu proci i bodici-benkice(samo da se ne oblace preko glave).
Nama je i onako puno lakse odreci se koje benkice jer su i jeftinije.Ja ih na zalost nisam imala puno jer sam koristila bodice al nastojim skupiti od frendica kojim robica lezi beskorisno.

----------


## ninaXY

Pa ja sam baš i mislila na bodyje koji se oblače preko glave. Ne kužim kako nekome može biti brže povezeti sve one vezice, ili pokopčati sve one drukere, nego obući body preko glave. A eto, i sestrama u Zadarskom rodilištu su uglavnom bili draži bodyji.
Inače, ideja je super, samo ne vidim razloga zašto ne skupljati i bodije.

----------


## petarpan

zato što je daleko nespretnije obuči tako malu bebicu s krhkima vratićima u body preko glave...a one ne presvlače jednu ili dvoje...

----------


## tri ribice

> zato što je daleko nespretnije obuči tako malu bebicu s krhkima vratićima u body preko glave...a one ne presvlače jednu ili dvoje...


Vjerujem da je to bas razlog.ali i da se skupe i bilo kakvi bodici posluzili bi jednbako dobro.

----------


## hugolinko

Ja se vrlo rado pridruzujem akciji .u našem rodilištu su u očajnom stanju.

----------


## khaa

postoji i ovaj topic - otvorila ga je *devet mjeseci*  :Heart:  
mi još nismo prošli tri i pol kile, pridružujemo se čim ih prerastemo!   :Grin:

----------


## hugolinko

> postoji i ovaj topic - otvorila ga je *devet mjeseci*  
> mi još nismo prošli tri i pol kile, pridružujemo se čim ih prerastemo!


super aj jel jos akcija u tijeku :? meni se čini da niš od tog nije bilo,već  trebaš ići sam i nositi ako želiš.

----------


## TinnaZ

a kod koga bi se skupljale benkice ?

predlažem da se prvo pobrojimo, npr:
- benkica br. 56
3 kom. TinnaZ
4 kom. Hugolinko
5 kom. Khaa

kad zbrojimo 50 kom. dogovorimo se gdje se slaže paket i tko ga nosi i kuda ga nosi

----------


## anna-y

na "Rodinim aktivnostima" sam započela identični topić, sa jednom idejom, ali sam odbijena.  :Sad:  
pridružujem se zato vašoj akciji.
idućih dana ću sakupiti benkice od frendica oko sebe, pa ću se javiti sa konačnim brojem.
da se malo ponovim: zrno po zrno pogača....  :Smile:

----------


## debeljucka

ja ću ih skupit nekoliko ali za 10-ak dana

----------

